# Sticky  How do you make the US Shooting Team



## Huntmaster

You should have shot at the World Target Team Trials in Conyers, GA at the end of May. You win one of the top three spots, you compete.

Here's the results:

http://www.usarchery.org/event/event/1299


----------



## Archery Mom

There are quilifiers for each World Event to make up the teams, top three travel and 4th is the alternate. But let me also throw this at you, the Jr USat team this year was taken to Venezuela this year for making the JR ASAT Team.


----------



## 3B43

OK, but can ANYONE go to the US Trials, or do you have to have a 'FITA resume' to show up and shoot? I can't see them allowing someone who can't break 1300 to shoot.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone is welcome to show up and shoot for the Trials.


----------



## Archery Mom

ANYONE and Everyone are welcome, We follow FITA Rules and all you need is a NAA membership.. We are not Exclussive, we like having everyone come out and play.. Your Arhcery resume only grows as you play..


----------



## archerymom2

We're local, and my son shot. He's just a cadet, so he had to aim at the trees to hit 90m. But he had a great time, and got to shoot along with the best archers in the country! Great motivation!


----------



## 3B43

I lost the bet! I thought you had to 'qualify' to attend . . . Since I'm shooting decent FITA scores, maybe I'll show up next year. Where are the qual's next year?


----------



## CHPro

Next year will be FITA Field World Championship Trials. Possibly in OH where they held the recent NAA Field Nationals, though don't know that for sure (radman should know). FITA Indoor and Outdoor target Trials and Championships are held in odd years (doesn't conflict with Olympics which are held every 4 yrs during even-numbered years) so there won't be a Trials for those again until '11. You'll have a couple more years to practice up for those . Great opportunity though to start boning up on FITA field rules so you can try those out next summer. 

>>------->


----------



## 3B43

Thanks Guys! I shot a 1353 last week and am having LOTS of fun w/this! Shot a personal best, yesterday @ 50m, and afterwards played with lenses/clarifers, but a 3X/no clarifer works best. My bow/arrow set-up works GREAT, I just have to learn how to shoot the damn thing!


----------



## limbwalker

Lord, if I needed a "fita resume" before I could show up at a world/oly. trials, they probably still wouldn't let me shoot. I know JOAD bowmen who've shot more events than I have...  Certainly more full fita's 

It is true that you do need to shoot a qualifying score to be admitted into the Olympic trials (at least in the past), but it is a pretty pedestrian score for most experienced shooters (600/720 @ 70M for recurve men).

Anyone who has a real chance to make the team will eclipse that score by 40 points or more easily. Mainly serves to meet FITA requirements and keep the field of archers at a manageable level.

But for world championships, bring your bow and show up! I think that's one of the great things about this sport - the accessibility of top archers and national level events. Not many sports allow you that kind of access.

John.


----------



## 3B43

Let me explain: I was a member of the US Long Range Shooting Team ('03) and in order to attend the 'trials' (in '01), you had to submit a resume. The resume listed shooting events you had competed in AND YOUR SCORE. You had to have shot @ least THREE (3) of these events (major 1000 yd match's) and shot the minimum score, in order to be 'invited' to the trials (5 days long, 1 day of practice and 4 days of 60 shots/day @ 1000 yards). I 'assumed' the archery trials would be the same. 

I might just 'bone up' and attend . . . it be loads of fun!

R


----------



## Serious Fun

*If I can comment to the general public on making a “USA shooting team”. *
*
There are many USA Archery Teams. http://usarchery.org/ *
There is the Olympic Team with recurve bow only. There are also FITA World Championship Teams for youths in the year or their 18 birthday or younger. There are also Collegiate World Championship teams. All require USAA membership.

*For the majority of USAA member there are adult men and women FITA member association World teams. *
FITA World Championships http://www.archery.org/ take place in indoor, outdoor and field. FITA World championship teams have been selected via a trials tournament process. USA Archery also sanctioned team to take part in FITA World Cup Tournaments as well as FITA Continental Championships and World Ranking Tournaments. For many FITA Cups, Continental Championships and Ranking Tournaments the archer need only ask to represent the USA and be willing to fund entry fee, trip and uniform. Some that are USAA funded events have many archers request to take part. Should more than the quota amount of archers request to take part, a ranking system base on past performance is used. I understand that the USAA athletes are working on an updated ranking system. Some events don’t have quota to take part, only to be a part of the actually 3 person FITA member association team. There are some other events also that show up that have USA Archery Teams like World Games.

*I suggest that the purpose of making a USA Archery team is to perform well at the competition.*
To do well, it helps to compete internationally to learn how to travel, and perform in a foreign land. I suggest if one would like to make a FITA World Championship team, a good strategy would be to take part in a few international competitions on the way to making a World Championship Team.

*Specifics*
The FITA Continental Association the USAA belongs to is COPARCO http://www.coparco.org . Since COPARCO is such a large geographic area, six world ranking tournaments are offered each year, this year in Mexico, Guatemala, USA (Arizona), Puerto Rico, Venezuela and El Salvador. For Indoors Face to Face in Europe is popular (I am not sure about the member association quotas if any) also our own World Archery Festival in Vegas is popular even though the format is not strictly FITA. Field is a bit more difficult to find international events but FITA Field World Ranking http://www.archeryranking.org offers some insight. Note that events hosted by other FITA continental association are often open to all.

*Opportunity*
Jr US Archery Team and Sr US Archery Team: These “Teams” are programs as much as they are teams. After competing in a series of ranking tournaments, the top ranked are named to “USAT” and receive recognition, uniform shirts and sponsor benefits. Perhaps someday USAT will evolve into a world team ranking system also. 
Another opportunity to get a feel of world competition is to be a volunteer at the 2009 Youth World Championship that takes place in Ogden Utah in mid July.
*Lastly, *arguably the most accessible FITA World Ranking Event is the 2010 Arizona Cup with has been nominated by COPARCO to again be one of the six COPARCO FITA World Ranking Tournaments in addition to FITA World Cups and FITA World Championship that may take place in COPARCO. No passports are needed for travel in the 50 states and like many other USA Archery world teams, one need only ask to be a team member.

*No need wait, jump in and have at it!*


----------



## TheAncientOne

> How do you make the US Shooting Team


Same directions as Carnegie Hall "Practice, practice, practice."

TAO


----------



## iharangozo94

I read a whole bunch of stuff on usa archery's website. the main thing i saw was that only the top cadet makes the team along with the top 5 juniors. But at SI Cup they said that there are 3 juniors and 3 cadets going to Utah. im confused..


----------



## Jim C

iharangozo94 said:


> I read a whole bunch of stuff on usa archery's website. the main thing i saw was that only the top cadet makes the team along with the top 5 juniors. But at SI Cup they said that there are 3 juniors and 3 cadets going to Utah. im confused..


It is confusing and I will explain it to you

those three cadets-including one of my students-were being selected for the world championships. That shoot also qualifies as a USAT ranking shoot but its different than a world team. 

There is a team based on your end of year rankings-that is called the USAT or JUNIOR USAT. Basically, to make those teams you have to rank in the top 8 (senior) or top 5 (Juniors) or top cadet. This comes from shooting in designated qualifications shoots. For seniors, the mandatory shoot is US target championships For Juniors-its the JOAD nationals. Other shoots for seniors include, Gold Cup, Arizona Cup, the Texas shoot, and in some years Indoor. World outdoor trials and field. Juniors-its the National Target, SI Cup, Indoors and world junior trials.

In addition to placements, you have to shoot certain minimum scores in a FITA, an OR etc

What that gets you is the right to say you are on USAT, you get some sponsorship, some shirts and at one point, some training camps

Then there are the teams that actually represent the USA. For the most prestigious (Olympics, worlds, World Indoor, PAN AMs and Field) there are trials held for those teams. Sometimes the trials is a 3-5 day event or sometimes (Olympics) its several different venues over several months.

If you win a spot at the trials you represent the USA for that specific shoot.

You may or may not get funding to attend.

Bottom line-you can be on the US ARCHERY TEAM and not represent US in a tournament =-you can win a spot at a trials and go to the world championship yet never be on the USAT but you are on the US world team.

I have several friends who have represented the USA at the world indoor or field championships and never made USAT. I know a few USAT members who have never competed for the USA at an international event. I don't recall if Terry Ragsdale ever shot enough events to make the USAT-he sure did make the world team were he finished second to Dee Wilde in the 97 worlds if my memory serves me. Same with some of the compound indoor gurus who shoot the indoor trials but not the cups and other USAT shoots




At one time (I am going on memory) those on USAT sometimes were sent to events that were world ranking events or grand prixs but did not merit separate trials. Now I believe that is done on the "rolling ranking" which is ones average in 12 arrow OR rounds.


----------



## iharangozo94

now that i think of it the world team and the jr. USAT selection criteria seem twisted. To make the world team you only have to have one great shoot all year, and if you do well there you go all around the world. But lets say youre a consistent 1400 shooter and you go down to the selection and you get sick or something and shoot a 1200... To make the jr. USAT you have to be the top cadet or top 5 juniors all year and all you do is get a shirt with your name on it. Why dont we flip those seection processes around or atleast make them equal.


----------



## archerymom2

So, for Jr. USAT, I found on the USA Archery site that it's selected by JOAD Outdoor nationals (ave of placement for FITA and OR) and the top 2 placements at the other qualifying events (indoor nationals, SI, SI, and outdoor nationals, I think). 

But I still have 2 questions:
1) What is the relative weight of these 2 considerations? Is JOAD weighted more heavily than the average of your best 2 placements at others, or are they equal?
2) What happens when some of the team age out. For example, any 2nd year Juniors that make the team will age out at the end of the calendar year. So for events during the following calendar year (until a new team is selected) they will no longer be Juniors. Similarly for the 1 Cadet on the team. Will they then pull from whoever was next in the ranking that is still eligible? Will it come from the next Junior or Cadet?

Maybe there detailed rules are out there someplace that I haven't found??
Thanks!


----------



## Huntmaster

archerymom2 said:


> So, for Jr. USAT, I found on the USA Archery site that it's selected by JOAD Outdoor nationals (ave of placement for FITA and OR) and the top 2 placements at the other qualifying events (indoor nationals, SI, SI, and outdoor nationals, I think).
> 
> But I still have 2 questions:
> 1) What is the relative weight of these 2 considerations? Is JOAD weighted more heavily than the average of your best 2 placements at others, or are they equal?
> 2) What happens when some of the team age out. For example, any 2nd year Juniors that make the team will age out at the end of the calendar year. So for events during the following calendar year (until a new team is selected) they will no longer be Juniors. Similarly for the 1 Cadet on the team. Will they then pull from whoever was next in the ranking that is still eligible? Will it come from the next Junior or Cadet?
> 
> Maybe there detailed rules are out there someplace that I haven't found??
> Thanks!


You are correct on the selection process for JR USAT. The three tournaments are treated equally, but JOAD Nats MUST be one of those shoots. When you make the team, you are a part of it, even if you age out. If there are tournaments to be shot the next year, they will pick from who is left, then go down the rankings of the JR's to get the rest. Miranda got to go to the Venezuela tournament this year because most of the JR's had aged out. That allowed them to get that far down the list. Had they not aged out, she'd have been at the bottom of the list, right above non-JR USAT archers.

NOTE - That's how they did it this year for Venezuela. My guess would be that any tournament selection process is prone to change, and I believe this is one of the few years (if not the first in a very long time) that the JR USAT actually got to go to a tournament. Things seem to change from year to year, so next year may be completely different.


----------



## archerymom2

Thanks for the info! So, they move down the Jr. list only, or also the cadet list? Also, is there a "ranking" list somewhere for jr's and cadets?


----------



## Huntmaster

archerymom2 said:


> Thanks for the info! So, they move down the Jr. list only, or also the cadet list? Also, is there a "ranking" list somewhere for jr's and cadets?


There was at one time on the old NAA web page, but it appears that there's not a ranking list on the new one. I hope they are planning on one again. Last year it wasn't up untill right after SI cup if I remember right. And no, they just went to the JR list, but then again Venezuela was a JR and above tournament, so..........


----------



## Jim C

iharangozo94 said:


> now that i think of it the world team and the jr. USAT selection criteria seem twisted. To make the world team you only have to have one great shoot all year, and if you do well there you go all around the world. But lets say youre a consistent 1400 shooter and you go down to the selection and you get sick or something and shoot a 1200... To make the jr. USAT you have to be the top cadet or top 5 juniors all year and all you do is get a shirt with your name on it. Why dont we flip those seection processes around or atleast make them equal.


There has always been a debate-it extends to the olympics-as to how to pick the team-a 1-2-3-4 day trial or a year long event. I note that olympic and world gold medals are based on how you perform during a few days-not how you perform over an entire year.

Do you remember Steve Williams? Great track runner-hurt himself right before the 76 trials? Didn't compete even though that year he dominated the 100M events?

One thing multiple shoots does-it kills off people who have jobs or families. USAS (the successor to the NRA) changed the shooting trials from one event to several in order to favor the RAs and Army shooters-didn't help participation in those events.


----------



## tackle123

I thought the JOAD outdoor nationals were great. I never saw so many USA shirts. I just wonder if you have to make a certin amount of shoots do you get a true represention of the shooters that are out there. For example indoor nationals JOAD and regular are held at different spots around the US but the outdoor JOAD and regular nationals are held at 1 spot in the US so kids the parants that can't afford to travel on a plaine don't get to shoot and then if they can make 1 event like nationals but can't get to another event they get overlooked. Maybe there are alot of really good shooters out there but just cant travel.

So lets get USA archery to set up outdoor nationals for JOAD the same indoors is. Then everyone can play at the sport we all love.

P.S. Cindy and her crew and all the judges did a great job my hats off to you all with out people like you these events would not be possible


Jim Agnew


----------



## Jim C

tackle123 said:


> I thought the JOAD outdoor nationals were great. I never saw so many USA shirts. I just wonder if you have to make a certin amount of shoots do you get a true represention of the shooters that are out there. For example indoor nationals JOAD and regular are held at different spots around the US but the outdoor JOAD and regular nationals are held at 1 spot in the US so kids the parants that can't afford to travel on a plaine don't get to shoot and then if they can make 1 event like nationals but can't get to another event they get overlooked. Maybe there are alot of really good shooters out there but just cant travel.
> 
> So lets get USA archery to set up outdoor nationals for JOAD the same indoors is. Then everyone can play at the sport we all love.
> 
> P.S. Cindy and her crew and all the judges did a great job my hats off to you all with out people like you these events would not be possible
> 
> 
> Jim Agnew


the problem is conditions. Even in Ohio there are different conditions. At my very best-pre shoulder surgery, I was lucky to break 1125 on the Alum Creek field due to nasty and tricky winds that swirl around the face of the dam. At the Park of Roses, a few miles away, 1125 would be a bad score for me back then. Darrell Pace, when he was the top archer in the world, said he shot a FITA near Chicago were the wind was so bad no one broke 300 at 30Meter and his 1100 or so score won. 

In other words, you cannot compare a score one JOAD shoots in Ohio with one shot in Texas or California because conditions have such an impact on the scores.


----------



## archerymom2

My understanding is that's why they move the tournaments around the country -- so everyone has a chance to shoot close to home once every few years (except, perhaps, for those living in Alaska and Hawaii). You're right, though -- it gets expensive to go to all the tournaments. 

Even more than the flights is the hotel cost. I think it would be great if we could get home-town archers to "host" JOAD archers for tournaments, to save on hotel costs (sort of like having a foreign exchange student!) Plus it would help archers get to know others from across the country...


----------



## tackle123

We brought our camper down it was nice for us (saved some cash) but I know people that could not afford to go. But now i do understand about the conditions makes sense . Thanks for making it clear. We will be going again.


----------



## iharangozo94

Jim C said:


> There has always been a debate-it extends to the olympics-as to how to pick the team-a 1-2-3-4 day trial or a year long event. I note that olympic and world gold medals are based on how you perform during a few days-not how you perform over an entire year.


right...but to make the olympic team you should have to perform exceptionally well over a certain period of time. Making jr. USAT is alot more work than making the world team and the world team is a much bigger honor...is it not?


----------



## jhunt414

I made the youth outdoor worlds last year and won the whole shebang but I still haven't made USAT, It's frustrating, I just want my free ****.


----------



## ArtV

Another condition of making the team. Money, you need to be able to be off work and afford to do the travel....I'm not sure how much the org contributes to the travel but they don't pay for all of it. It's a real financial commitment.

May be JimC or Limbwalker could chim in on this aspect of making a National Team.

Art


----------



## Serious Fun

There is a lot of information on these USAA web pages (April 2011)
http://usarchery.org/resources/team-selection-procedures
http://usarchery.org/programs/national-teams


----------



## Vampirezero8

Limbwalker would know but he hardly ever replys to frpnt page posts, check out my story!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2472767


----------



## Vampirezero8

Check out part 2 of limpwalker

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2472767


----------



## chrstphr

Vampirezero8 said:


> Check out part 2 of limpwalker
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2472767


why dont you just PM him since you want his advice so badly. 


Chris


----------



## jwit76

So, first of all, I'm believing there's room in the competitive world of recurve olympic archery for those of us in our 30s and 40s, correct? I live in Charlotte NC, how to I break into state and eventually national competition and perhaps beyond? There's clubs around, but they seem to be primarily aimed towards compound or traditional 3D shooting. What's the first step into getting into recurve target archery? I understand one of the important steps in progressing is at qualifying events that can lead to other opportunities. Just trying to figure out my first step in the right direction. -josh


----------



## lizard

Lizard will chime in...
Back about 10-12 years ago, we went to a few national (NTC, field team trials) shoots, and if I say $12,000 then, it'll be about $15,000-20,000 now. It is getting really expensive to do the USAT circuit, then you've got local, state and regional shoots. Hotels are jacking up their rates, and restaurants are more expensive too. 
Ours was all self funded.
I'm not really certain, if you make USAT, how much help you get. I can certainly find out. 
I think most of those guys and gals stay away from the pages of AT, as well they should!
I'll also add that if you like to live out of your suitcase, and travel and sleep in different places, then go for it, but make certain you have the finances first...OH, then there is the equipment! Another subject for another time...Of course on that vein, if you do get to USAT then you are sponsored by, usually HOYT/Easton, and others.





ArtV said:


> Another condition of making the team. Money, you need to be able to be off work and afford to do the travel....I'm not sure how much the org contributes to the travel but they don't pay for all of it. It's a real financial commitment.
> 
> May be JimC or Limbwalker could chim in on this aspect of making a National Team.
> 
> Art


----------



## lizard

tackle123 said:


> I never saw so many USA shirts.
> This is due to all the kids on JUNIOR DREAM TEAM and USAT! They all have "USA" on their backs!
> Then you have all the JDT coaches, and elite coaches with USA COACH on their backs.
> 
> I just wonder if you have to make a certain amount of shoots do you get a true representation of the shooters that are out there. For example indoor nationals JOAD and regular are held at different spots around the US but the outdoor JOAD and regular nationals are held at 1 spot in the US so kids the parents that can't afford to travel on a plaine don't get to shoot and then if they can make 1 event like nationals but can't get to another event they get overlooked. Maybe there are a lot of really good shooters out there but just can't travel.
> 
> So lets get USA archery to set up outdoor nationals for JOAD the same indoors is. Then everyone can play at the sport we all love.
> 
> P.S. Cindy and her crew and all the judges did a great job my hats off to you all with out people like you these events would not be possible
> 
> 
> Jim Agnew


Jim, here is an idea....do regional national QUALIFIERS, take the top 16 from each division, in each region, and send them to nationals. Or you can have a qualifying score requirement, and if you meet that qualification, score then you get invited to nationals. This is what USA SHOOTING (Junior Shotgun Nationals) has done, and we are going to that as well, in July.
There are possibilities that could be applied to US Archery nationals. That said, however, NTC always has been a "family reunion" of sorts, and a time to get your competitive juices going, and a time to socialize with fellow archers. I dare say, our archery family has grown fantastically, and has gotten so competitive, more than I can ever remember! Just thoughts right now, but, if you are at the annual meeting, then you can stand up and make the suggestion! ;-)


----------



## OrancoAaron

I'm pretty sure every world event has its own trials. I know that there are 2 stages for the youth world championships that take place every other year, and the Olympic trials have multiple stages, though the Olympics is not relevant for compound.


----------



## ThatGuy4x5

Aim small miss small.


----------



## carlosii

3B43 said:


> Let me explain: I was a member of the US Long Range Shooting Team ('03) and in order to attend the 'trials' (in '01), you had to submit a resume. The resume listed shooting events you had competed in AND YOUR SCORE. You had to have shot @ least THREE (3) of these events (major 1000 yd match's) and shot the minimum score, in order to be 'invited' to the trials (5 days long, 1 day of practice and 4 days of 60 shots/day @ 1000 yards). I 'assumed' the archery trials would be the same.
> 
> I might just 'bone up' and attend . . . it be loads of fun!
> 
> R


A THOUSAND YARDS??? Omg, I don't know if I can see that far.


----------



## limbwalker

Jim C said:


> There has always been a debate-it extends to the olympics-as to how to pick the team-a 1-2-3-4 day trial or a year long event. I note that olympic and world gold medals are based on how you perform during a few days-not how you perform over an entire year.
> 
> Do you remember Steve Williams? Great track runner-hurt himself right before the 76 trials? Didn't compete even though that year he dominated the 100M events?
> 
> *One thing multiple shoots does-it kills off people who have jobs or families.* USAS (the successor to the NRA) changed the shooting trials from one event to several in order to favor the RAs and Army shooters-didn't help participation in those events.


Just to get beyond the pointless post above, I thought I'd resurrect this post by Jim C, which was spot-on all the way back in 2009.


----------



## Black46

You can save yourself a bunch of time, money, and effort and just buy the shirt!









USA Archery Replica Jerseys


Look like the pros do! Order your official replica USA Archery World and Para World Championship jersey today! All jerseys made in Quarter Zip style with a ribbed mock collar Women's jerseys made one size down from men's w/ shorter sleeves + tapered waist 100% Polyester Pro Smooth material...




bigleagueshirts.com


----------



## kosol_sol

Black46 said:


> You can save yourself a bunch of time, money, and effort and just buy the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Archery Replica Jerseys
> 
> 
> Look like the pros do! Order your official replica USA Archery World and Para World Championship jersey today! All jerseys made in Quarter Zip style with a ribbed mock collar Women's jerseys made one size down from men's w/ shorter sleeves + tapered waist 100% Polyester Pro Smooth material...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleagueshirts.com


Great Advice! #Truestory.


----------



## swbuckmaster

kosol_sol said:


> Great Advice! #Truestory.


You can only get that shirt with a person's name who is on actually on the SR. Team. You cant put your name on it unless you earn the place on the team.
The money you put towards the shirt with the archers name goes to help that archer out!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## InKYfromSD

Black46 said:


> You can save yourself a bunch of time, money, and effort and just buy the shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Archery Replica Jerseys
> 
> 
> Look like the pros do! Order your official replica USA Archery World and Para World Championship jersey today! All jerseys made in Quarter Zip style with a ribbed mock collar Women's jerseys made one size down from men's w/ shorter sleeves + tapered waist 100% Polyester Pro Smooth material...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigleagueshirts.com


And I was just telling you I needed a shirt!!!


----------



## kosol_sol

swbuckmaster said:


> You can only get that shirt with a person's name who is on actually on the SR. Team. You cant put your name on it unless you earn the place on the team.
> The money you put towards the shirt with the archers name goes to help that archer out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I can always Permanent marker my name on there. No shame, no shame.


----------



## mudd32

3B43 said:


> A buddy and I are having a 'discussion' about this---could somebody answer it:
> 
> How does one make the US Shooting Team (compound) and represent the USA @ the World's?
> 
> A martini is ridding on the answer!
> 
> R


Spend about 5 grand and you're on it


----------



## TER

mudd32 said:


> Spend about 5 grand and you're on it


I'm guessing that's wrong. Would be quite a scandal if true though.


----------



## limbwalker

TER said:


> I'm guessing that's wrong. Would be quite a scandal if true though.


I suspect they mean the cost of traveling to all the qualifying events.


----------



## Racesns05

limbwalker said:


> I suspect they mean the cost of traveling to all the qualifying events.


I would say $5000 is a very conservative number depending on your location in the US and whether you travel alone or not. I’ve been afraid to look at our total spent from 2021.


----------



## Salbtgl

3B43 said:


> A buddy and I are having a 'discussion' about this---could somebody answer it:
> 
> How does one make the US Shooting Team (compound) and represent the USA @ the World's?
> 
> A martini is ridding on the answer!
> 
> R


Nice


----------



## FerrumVeritas

The thing I don’t understand: the most the US would ever send is a squad of 3 of a given gender. Maybe an alternate (4). So why are the recurve and compound teams so large? Even if they are largely symbolic.


----------



## swbuckmaster

FerrumVeritas said:


> The thing I don’t understand: the most the US would ever send is a squad of 3 of a given gender. Maybe an alternate (4). So why are the recurve and compound teams so large? Even if they are largely symbolic.


I guess I don't understand your question. 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrumVeritas

swbuckmaster said:


> I guess I don't understand your question.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Why are the teams for recurve and compound 8 people (5 for Jr and Cadet)? Where does that number come from?


----------



## swbuckmaster

FerrumVeritas said:


> Why are the teams for recurve and compound 8 people (5 for Jr and Cadet)? Where does that number come from?


They are alternate shooters in case one of the top 3 can't go. 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## FerrumVeritas

swbuckmaster said:


> They are alternate shooters in case one of the top 3 can't go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


I don’t know that I buy that. We really need more alternates than shooters?


----------



## Hikari

FerrumVeritas said:


> I don’t know that I buy that. We really need more alternates than shooters?


Well, you want to cultivate a team. You cannot be sure how many will remain the USAT from year to year. Eight gives you a solid line up from which to build on and allows more participation. You need to have a system that not only supports the top archers of that year, but also supports new archers. Having just one alternate gives very little room for error: if two archers drop out, you have gutted the team. Also, it allows more participation of USAT members in competitions to keep the team visible. Like the Koreans, I am sure USA Archery has figured out that 8 gives a good benefit cost ratio.


----------



## FerrumVeritas

But the USAT is symbolic. Selection for specific world events has nothing to do with USAT rankings. Most events have individual qualifiers. World Cups use this, which is different from USAT selection.



https://www.usarchery.org/resources/2022-outdoor-world-cup-and-other-international-events-selection-procedures-071221224733.pdf


----------



## swbuckmaster

FerrumVeritas said:


> But the USAT is symbolic. Selection for specific world events has nothing to do with USAT rankings. Most events have individual qualifiers. World Cups use this, which is different from USAT selection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usarchery.org/resources/2022-outdoor-world-cup-and-other-international-events-selection-procedures-071221224733.pdf


Still not sure what your getting at. Do you not want a USAT ranking? Do you only want a top three usat ranking? 


Usat rankings do matter. There are several shoots a year. Pan Am games this year in Nova Scotia is just one example. Top three are guaranteed a spot and get the call first. However sense USA archery isn't funding that shoot some of the top shooters elect to drop out. Next in line gets to go. 

I dont agree with it! I think the shooters shouldn't have to fund themselves to represent the USA in an international shoot. 





Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hikari

FerrumVeritas said:


> But the USAT is symbolic. Selection for specific world events has nothing to do with USAT rankings. Most events have individual qualifiers. World Cups use this, which is different from USAT selection.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usarchery.org/resources/2022-outdoor-world-cup-and-other-international-events-selection-procedures-071221224733.pdf


Well, if I read this right, USAT rankings are based on NRS. The NRS is used for selection. You can only have a NRS score if you compete in USAT tournaments. 

Not exactly symbolic.


----------



## limbwalker

Hikari said:


> Well, if I read this right, USAT rankings are based on NRS. The NRS is used for selection. You can only have a NRS score if you compete in USAT tournaments.
> 
> Not exactly symbolic.


The rankings have mattered for a long time. The USAT itself, not so much.


----------



## Hikari

limbwalker said:


> The rankings have mattered for a long time. The USAT itself, not so much.


That why, since taking up archery, I have loved USA Archery. Why have clarity when you can simply have rules. I still don't get the USA Outdoor Nationals and US Open. Is that one tournament or two?


----------



## TER

It's two tournaments, but you have to shoot in the first one to qualify to shoot in the second one. The Nationals results are used to rank the archers for the US Open, which is the head to head elimination tournament. The USA National Championship can only be won by a US citizen. Foreigners shoot in the International or Visitor division. But the US Open, is open to everyone of any nationality to win.


----------



## limbwalker

Hikari said:


> That why, since taking up archery, I have loved USA Archery. Why have clarity when you can simply have rules. I still don't get the USA Outdoor Nationals and US Open. Is that one tournament or two?


You might have misinterpreted my comment. I meant the USAT rankings, not the ranking rounds of specific events.

But USAT itself? Honorary designation and nothing else. Important to some. Not to others.


----------



## Hikari

TER said:


> It's two tournaments, but you have to shoot in the first one to qualify to shoot in the second one. The Nationals results are used to rank the archers for the US Open, which is the head to head elimination tournament. The USA National Championship can only be won by a US citizen. Foreigners shoot in the International or Visitor division. But the US Open, is open to everyone of any nationality to win.


Thanks. And if I read it correctly, the Open is only archers from the senior divisions? Or all age divisions have elimination rounds, but they only promote the senior gold medal matches? The program is not really specific and confusing to someone that has never participated in a competitive sport. There seems to be an award ceremony in the AM and then a senior awards in the PM.

Actually, it is starting to make sense. The Nationals are simply based on the qualification rounds for 144 arrows. The Open is made up of the top qualifying archers where they shoot elimination rounds. It is kind of like Lancaster, but you get a prize after the qualifications AND the eliminations. Kind of a twofer.

(And seniors are not really seniors, but masters...but that is just linguistic problem...  )


----------



## Hikari

limbwalker said:


> But USAT itself? Honorary designation and nothing else. Important to some. Not to others.


So can you compete in international competitions (e.g. World Field Archery Championships) simply based on rankings without being on USAT? I assume the Olympics is a different kettle of fish.


----------



## TER

The Open would have Juniors shooting/competing with Seniors since both divisions shoot 70 meters. And Masters and Cadets shoot/compete together in the Open since they both shoot 60 meters. I don't know how it works with compound since it seems everybody shoots 50 meters.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Hikari said:


> So can you compete in international competitions simply based on rankings without being on USAT? I assume the Olympics is a different kettle of fish.


Yes and No

Example 1, my daughter made the 2019 USA cadet team that went to World Youth championships in Spain. Her usat ranking was 6th or 7th. However that wasn't a good indication on how she was shooting. We had a 4 month practice plan and the goal was to be peaking for the youth world championship qualifiers. She ended up being number 2 shooter on that team. Went to Spain and shot the highest score. So she made the mixed team. Won gold in girls team, silver in mixed team. Qualified number 9 in the world but got beat in single eliminations. 

Example 2, The next year is an off year no World Youth Championships unless you shoot field. She was the number one ranked USAT shooter on the cadet team. She was invited to go to Mexico and Columbia. It was the year of covid. We chose to keep her home. You cant be selected to go to those type of international shoots if you don't have a USAT ranking! They go down the list. If your number 1 you get the call first. If you decline to go the next ones in line gets the call. 

Typically your not going to just pick a world team trial competition show up and be top 3. Are there kids or adults that have done it? Probably however the regular USAT shoots will prep you for the big one!

Nothing wrong with shooting usats! I encourage anyone to shoot them. With proper practice, coaching and goals you can become a heck of a shooter! Its also a way of testing your skills against the best shooters in the USA once a month or at least best kid shooters in the USA.

Don't let anyone kid ya. If you make the team your no joke of a shooter. Wear the jersey with pride! You earnrd it!




Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## DahliaKlim

3B43 said:


> A buddy and I are having a 'discussion' about this---could somebody answer it:
> 
> How does one make the US Shooting Team (compound) and represent the USA @ the World's?
> 
> A martini is ridding on the answer!
> 
> R


If you’re trying to make USAT (US Archery Team) you’ll to need compete at the USAT Qualifier (Gator Cup, Arizona Cup, Nationals, etc.). You can find the full list on USA Archery’s website. You’ll be required to compete at Nationals, but you only need 3 of the 4 other competitions (although if you shoot at all 4 they’ll drop your lowest ranking). At the end of the season, the top 4 are named Team USA and the next year the will compete on the outdoor World Cup Circuit.


----------



## starchaser

3B43 said:


> A buddy and I are having a 'discussion' about this---could somebody answer it:
> 
> How does one make the US Shooting Team (compound) and represent the USA @ the World's?
> 
> A martini is ridding on the answer!
> 
> R


With lots of money 😐


----------



## Braveheart

3B43 said:


> A buddy and I are having a 'discussion' about this---could somebody answer it:
> 
> How does one make the US Shooting Team (compound) and represent the USA @ the World's?
> 
> A martini is ridding on the answer!
> 
> R


I noticed in several of the USAT tourneys, some disciplines like barebow don't even have 8 participants? Is it true the top 8 in a division make the team? If so, would that mean everybody who competes in these disciplines gets a jersey? I.e. top 8? Just curious?


----------



## FerrumVeritas

Braveheart said:


> I noticed in several of the USAT tourneys, some disciplines like barebow don't even have 8 participants? Is it true the top 8 in a division make the team? If so, would that mean everybody who competes in these disciplines gets a jersey? I.e. top 8? Just curious?


Barebow is only top 3


----------



## Braveheart

FerrumVeritas said:


> Barebow is only top 3


Thank you. I would say that is still pretty good odds for someone wanting to make the team and get a jersey ! 😁 an expensive one too


----------



## DelraySwampViking

This is making me want to buy a target bow. Cant spend money fast enough I guess!


----------



## Braveheart

DelraySwampViking said:


> This is making me want to buy a target bow. Cant spend money fast enough I guess!


Did you know you can actually buy a US team shirt if you have the money to attend a tournament anyone can attend in a foreign country? Just found this out. Only qualification I believe is to be a US Archery member and have the time and money to go. That's it. I used to think those Jerseys meant something, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Imbarebow

This information is helpful. thank you.


----------

